# Wanted...



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

An 09 Felt Z25 in a 52cm frame. Don't really have the time to build up from scratch with SRAM group so I'd rather buy a complete bike. Anywhere from Ventura to San Diego is fine. If anybody knows of a shop that has one let me know.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

FYI - There's a section on the website to post wanted ads. 

Just sayin'

http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showcat.php/cat/22


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

Retro Grouch said:


> FYI - There's a section on the website to post wanted ads.
> 
> Just sayin'
> 
> http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showcat.php/cat/22



Thanks for the input, just trying to keep it regional to socal. Just sayin.


----------



## JM714 (Jan 22, 2004)

You might check Bannings Bikes in Fullerton, Banning carries Felts. 714/525-2200


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Bannings is a great shop. Good people and good service. Another is Sand Canyon Cyclery in Irvine. Don's Cyclery in Rialto is a great place to go if you're in the IE. There are others but your search might not be easy due to the fact Felt might be out of your bike. Felts are high demand bikes so if getting a new one is hard, a used one will probably be even harder. Don't give up though. It's out there and waiting for you. It will be time consuming but your patience will pay off. Good luck.


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks for the replies all. I'll have to keep my eyes open for something to pop up.


----------

